# Nach Update Tastaturlayout weg [solved] (auch xorg 1.9)

## DeLorean

Hallo,

bis vor Kurzem hatte ich ein deutsches Layout, und nun, seit ein paar Tagen ist unter X das Layout wieder englisch. Es war nach einem Update, bei dem aber - soweit ich mich erinnere - nichts Entsprechendes dabei war. Der X Server sieht bei mir so aus:

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -fpit -joystick -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-xgi)" 0 kB

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -hal -minimal -tslib" 0 kB

Es existiert keine xorg.conf, nur diese beiden .fdi Files:

```
$ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

```
$ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode -->

    <match key="input.product" contains="QEMU USB Tablet">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Und hier noch das Log:

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux DELL-E6510-003 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #2 SMP Fri Dec 17 10:36:16 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda10

Build Date: 20 December 2010  10:20:50AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 22 12:24:19 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7be0e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1028:040b Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x000070b0/8

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

      Driver   "intel"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.9.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.5.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Arrandale

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Arrandale"

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI3 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output DP3 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output DP4 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output DP1 connected

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output DP2 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output HDMI3 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output DP3 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output DP4 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output DP1 using initial mode 1600x900

(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 423 x 238

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) <default pointer>: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 670

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0   96.00  1600 1648 1680 1728  900 903 908 926 -hsync -vsync (55.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0   64.20  1600 1648 1680 1740  900 903 908 922 -hsync -vsync (36.9 kHz)

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 670

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0   96.00  1600 1648 1680 1728  900 903 908 926 -hsync -vsync (55.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0   64.20  1600 1648 1680 1740  900 903 908 922 -hsync -vsync (36.9 kHz)

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 670

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0   96.00  1600 1648 1680 1728  900 903 908 926 -hsync -vsync (55.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0   64.20  1600 1648 1680 1740  900 903 908 922 -hsync -vsync (36.9 kHz)

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, warum die richtige Keymap nicht mehr geladen wird. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee? Das nervt naemlich   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gruss

DeLorean

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Deine beiden HAL Policyes nützen dir aber nichts wenn du dein xorg-server gar nicht mit HAL Unterstützung gebaut hast...  :Wink: 

Solange du noch xorg-server-1.7 nutzt wirst du vermutlich mit HAL noch am besten bedient sein.

```
# echo "x11-base/xorg-server hal" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge -avDN1 xorg-server
```

 Nach einem X restart sollte es dann wieder wie gewohnt passen.

Alternativ: (bei  xorg-server-1.7 ohne HAL Support) müsstest du sonst deine Eingabegeräte in der xorg.conf konfigurieren.

----------

## DeLorean

Oh Mann, das ist vielleicht peinlich   :Embarassed: 

Da hat mir wohl Irgendwer oder Irgendwas das Use-Flag geklaut. Funktioniert hatte es ja schon mal   :Confused: 

Vielen Dank fuer die prompte Hilfe

DeLorean

----------

## Max Steel

hal ist kürzlich aus dem Profil gefallen... und wiedert dazugekommen:

```
  22 Dec 2010; Chí-Thanh Christopher Nguyễn <chithanh@gentoo.org>

  targets/desktop/package.use:

  Enable hal for xorg-server-1.7 input device autoconfiguration in the

  desktop profile, bug #349331

[...]

  18 Dec 2010; Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>

  targets/desktop/gnome/make.defaults, targets/desktop/gnome/package.use,

  targets/desktop/make.defaults, targets/desktop/package.use:

  Move generic USE flags like "policykit" from desktop/gnome to desktop. Remove

  "hal" from default USE flags.
```

Also syncen nicht vergessen.

----------

## aZZe

Nun ja ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe jetyt nach nem World Update US Tastatur. Ich verwende amd64 und da ist gerade xorge-server-1.9.2 stable geworden. Diese Version hat kein hal USE-Flag mehr.

----------

## aZZe

Ah ich sehe gerade auf der Konsole ist deutsch. Nur in KDE hat er aufeinmal das US Tastatur Layout genommen. Habs im Kontrollzentrum fest auf German gestellt und gut is.

----------

## DeLorean

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Nun ja ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe jetyt nach nem World Update US Tastatur. Ich verwende amd64 und da ist gerade xorge-server-1.9.2 stable geworden. Diese Version hat kein hal USE-Flag mehr.

 

Das hatte ich auch gerade. 

Einfach in die /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf unter der Rubrik Keyboard folgendes eintragen: "Option "xkb_layout" "de"" und gut is   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *DeLorean wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*   Nun ja ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe jetyt nach nem World Update US Tastatur. Ich verwende amd64 und da ist gerade xorge-server-1.9.2 stable geworden. Diese Version hat kein hal USE-Flag mehr. 
> 
> Das hatte ich auch gerade. 
> 
> Einfach in die /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf unter der Rubrik Keyboard folgendes eintragen: "Option "xkb_layout" "de"" und gut is  

 

besser:

/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf kopieren und dann dort ändern.

----------

## andi_s

hallo,

hatte genau das selbe problem - hmpf

nun bleibt noch eine frage offen... ich hatte vorher noch eine hal-policy, die es mir erlaubt hat per strg-alt-entfernen den x-server abzuschiessen.

wie kann man das jetzt aktivieren???

danke

----------

## Josef.95

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> nun bleibt noch eine frage offen... ich hatte vorher noch eine hal-policy, die es mir erlaubt hat per strg-alt-entfernen den x-server abzuschiessen.
> 
> wie kann man das jetzt aktivieren???

 

Indem du die Option 

```
 Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

 wie im Beispiel des  Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide genannt in der Section "InputClass" deines Keyboards mit angibst.

Dies kann zb in einem File unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ mit angegeben werden (siehe zb dieses Beispiel) , oder auch direkt in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf selbst.

/edit:

Für weiteres schaut zb auch in der 

```
$ man xorg.conf
```

----------

## sono

..bleibt xorg jetzt ohne hal, oder wird hal wieder benutzt? das problem hatte ich auch, es nervt langsam mit dem ewigen hin und her...

----------

